# ISO Freekah recipes



## CWS4322 (May 15, 2015)

I am sooooo tired of basmati rice, quinoa, and couscous sides for the recipes I am test driving. I picked up some Freekah the other day because it cooks in 20 minutes. I haven't tested it, yet. Maybe I will to go with the quail breasts...anyone have advice on how to prepare it--is it better if you rinse it/soak it/toast it?


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2015)

Never even heard of it CWS.

I must admit I misread the title as "ISO Freakish Recipes".....


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2015)

Me too.  It could be pronounced super "freek-kay" like the song.  OK, I am of absolutely no help.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 15, 2015)

I had to look this up.  It appears to be an ancient process.  I wonder if it has a smokey scent or flavor?   

I wonder if the middle eastern market here carries it.  

Pretty soon you can offer tabbouleh as a side in your dinners.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2015)

This salad recipe says to fry it in oil before boiling it.

Freekeh salad recipe


----------



## Breathing Couch (May 15, 2015)

I just add a little of it to the rice steamer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 15, 2015)

You could try farro as a side, but it takes about 45 minutes to cook. I recently used it in a soup, but Himself and I each nibbled a few spoonfuls of it plain. It's a little chewy, not hard so it would break a tooth, light nutty flavor, and was a nice addition in the soup. I've seen recipes using farro in salads, but I could see using it as a side. A few days back I made a rice blend, adding  toasted almonds and Halo tangerine pieces to our portions as I plated it. Farro would adapt well to that treatment, too.

Now I'll have to look closer at the Freekeh in my store. Slowly, I'm working my way through ancient grains.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 16, 2015)

Have a look at Ottolenghi's  website , he has lots of ideas for freekeh, just do a search 

Ottolenghi - Home


----------



## medtran49 (May 16, 2015)

It takes a long time to cook and will always be slightly firm and chewy unless you cook it to mush, think something like instant oatmeal or instant grits.  Even using the pressure cooker it took a while to get it soft enough for Craig.  He wasn't thrilled with it, but to be fair he never much liked any of the whole grains I've tried to introduce.  I thought it was okay, probably not something I'd want to eat all the time.  It's got kind of a nutty flavor.   I saved several recipes I want to try on my tablet, as well as the ones we have tried, which is charging right now so later I'll look on there and post where I found them.  I think I posted on DC about us trying it.  Will look after I post this and see if I can find the link(s).

Here's one.  I really did like this soup. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-monday-13th-april-92749.html#post1417705

and here's the other.  I liked this too.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-saturday-jan-31-a-92226.html#post1408320


----------



## CharlieD (May 18, 2015)

I have no freekah clue.  Sorry could not help myself. Never ever even heard about. And just recently read a whole article about ancient and new grains.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2015)

Good one, Charlie!


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> *I have no freekah clue.*  Sorry could not help myself. Never ever even heard about. And just recently read a whole article about ancient and new grains.


If I had thought of it, I wouldn't have been able to stop myself from posting that.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 19, 2015)

It is supposed to have some tooth left so probably not for someone who doesn't like their grains to have some tooth left. I was looking for something that would cook in the same amount of time as basmati rice. I am going to test drive it in place of wheatberries in a side salad on Wednesday. I had read about it, but had never seen it in the store. I would like to try bamboo rice and jade rice, but they are both products of China...so I don't want to get addicted to them.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 19, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> It takes a long time to cook and will always be slightly firm and chewy unless you cook it to mush, think something like instant oatmeal or instant grits. Even using the pressure cooker it took a while to get it soft enough for Craig. He wasn't thrilled with it, but to be fair he never much liked any of the whole grains I've tried to introduce. I thought it was okay, probably not something I'd want to eat all the time. It's got kind of a nutty flavor. I saved several recipes I want to try on my tablet, as well as the ones we have tried, which is charging right now so later I'll look on there and post where I found them. I think I posted on DC about us trying it. Will look after I post this and see if I can find the link(s).
> 
> Here's one. I really did like this soup.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-monday-13th-april-92749.html#post1417705
> ...


Thanks.


----------

